# Neocaridina davidi



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, I managed to get some good photos of my shrimp so I figured I might as well share! These little guys make me so happy. I have many more photos but I’m on my break at work right now so I don’t have a ton of time at the moment.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, great photos! Your shrimp look so amazing!


----------

